# 6.0 diesel, which exhaust?



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i got a 2006 f250 with the 6.0 diesel engine. i want to upgrade the exhaust and have my eye on either a mbrp dual exhaust or a magnaflow dual system. does anyone have experience with either exhaust or is there something else i should consider?


----------



## Team Pigeon (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's my setup

Single 4" MBRP from the turbo. 
Full AFE intake
Power elbow going into the intake manifold.
ARP head studs
Superchips tuner
egt's
on 37's


At idle, she sounds like a turbine. 
Not too loud on the highway.

Haven't done much research on diesels, but been told not to run duals unless running a larger turbo, head studs, egt's etc...
I do know that too much flow, too big of pipe, will decrease your RWHP.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Whatever you get, I would recommend T-304 Stainless. 



I run a Ford Racing (Borla) cat-back on my 07. T-304, great fit and quality of construction, all the hangers are welded to the pipe, and it comes with the nice accuseal clamps as well.


----------



## Team Pigeon (Jan 31, 2009)

Ya on the stainless, 

my MBRP is all rusted- except for the tip, but it's an NADP brand. 
Not too sure how the other brands hold up?

Anyhow, I thought it was a real cheap coating, I should of had gotten the alumized set-up.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Team Pigeon;765848 said:


> Ya on the stainless,
> 
> my MBRP is all rusted- except for the tip, but it's an NADP brand.
> Not too sure how the other brands hold up?
> ...


I have MBRP duals on mine sounds stock til you get on it,on the fast idle though you can hear the turbo just winding up.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Team Pigeon;765848 said:


> Ya on the stainless,
> 
> my MBRP is all rusted- except for the tip, but it's an NADP brand.
> Not too sure how the other brands hold up?
> ...


the magnaflows are stainless, thats what i liked about them. i might have ot check into the borla's, i love the sound of a borla but with that name comes a hefty price tag usually


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Make sure it's T-304 SS, and not T-409 SS.

T-409 SS still gets surface rust pretty bad.

T-304 SS will not rust.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DONT get magna flows, lynden-jeff got a magnaflow and was extremely disappointed with it... sounds almost stock.... I got MBRP and took the muffler off... Gotta love it... Sounds like a F-18 sitting in my driveway when its on high idle LOL


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

go with the mbrp they make great exhaust and have stainless as well


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i started lookin for sound clips on youtube, not many but found some and you guys are right, the mbrp does sound better...just gotta find a stainless dual now...exhausts dont last long out here, they salt like its free out here


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have the MBRP cool Duals on my truck. But I personally would not waste the extra loot on t304 SS unless you plan on keeping the truck for more than 10 years. I bought the Aluminized ones 3 years ago and thay have not started to rust at all. Spend the 400 on something else and let the next guy who buys your truck worry about the exhaust


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

For short term I'd definitely go Aluminized over T-409 SS. 
T-409 will get a good amount of surface rest in the first year or two.

T-304 will not rust....ever. I keep my trucks for a long time so I run T-304SS on them.

Here's a pic from under my plow truck. You can see the factory part of the exhaust is rusted (it is SS) and looks like crap, and the T-304 cat-back looks great.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

MBRP 4" Aluminized turbo back. No Cat or Muffler and a 6" tip


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i have a full 409 stainless Silverline, th emuffler itself is mirror stainless, probably 304, but the pipes arnt. I sprayed MOST all pipes though with a silver high temp paint. A year later and most of the paint is still on and hardly any even surface rust. I'd recommend doing this if you dont go 304 for long term durability.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry to Hijack this but what about the banks monster exhaust
i'm thinking about it for my 05 6.0


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ColliganLands;768017 said:


> Sorry to Hijack this but what about the banks monster exhaust
> i'm thinking about it for my 05 6.0


No mbrp, if we ever have that meeting again ill show you mine.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok... i might be done at matt(blue lines) picking up some lights in a couple days


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Hypermax 5". Gilberts, Illinois. Sounds stock under normal conditions, but when you put your foot into it, it will make your stecker pick out.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

i'm just going straight pipes turbo to tip, no cat no muff. dual exhaust each with dual 4in tips


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ColliganLands;768275 said:


> ok... i might be done at matt(blue lines) picking up some lights in a couple days


Shoot me a PM the day before an ill stop by


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

alright will probably be tomorrw or thursday as soon as i get the ok from the person im installing them for to buy them ill let you know


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ok let me know, i saw matt last night he said thursday


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok then probably thursday ill let you know


----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had my MBRP dual exhaust system for 3 years and love it


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I have an MBRP 4 inch turbo back not cat or muffler in t304 no rust no problems, with a afe air filter and superchip. going on 3 years and it still looks new and my fuel milage went up.. i have a 7.3 so im just attesting to the products.


----------

